# لماذا يجب شرب الكثير من الماء خلال فصل الشتاء؟



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

إن حرارة الشمس المرتفعة في فصل الصيف “اللاهِب” تدفع كل واحد منّا إلى اللجوء إلى شرب الكثير من الماء والتمتّع بفوائدها السحرية. لكن الماء ليست مهمة فقط في الصيف، إنما أيضا في الشتاء. فإذا كانت تنعشك وترطبك في أيامك الحارة، فهي تقوم بالوظيفة نفسها أيضا خلال الأيام الباردة. لكن ولسوء الحظ، فإنّ عددا كبيرا من الناس لا يفكّرون بأن الماء ضرورية خلال فصل الشتاء، بسبب عدم التعرّق والشعور بالعطش والحرارة المرتفعة.

خلال فصل الشتاء، تزيد الشهية ويميل الإنسان إلى تناول الكثير من المواد الغذائية.

ما يجعل الجسم يطلب المزيد من الماء لهضم الطعام.

من هنا أهمية الحرص على تزويد جسمك كمية وفيرة من الماء لمساعدته على هضم المأكولات، وبالتالي تجنّب المشاكل التي قد تحدث في الجهاز الهضمي.

وإضافة إلى ذلك، تُعد الماء من بين العناصر الجوهرية لتأمين بشرة ناعمة ونضرة خلال أيام الشتاء الجافة. أمّا السبب الثالث الذي يدفعك إلى تأمين الكمية الضرورية من الماء، فيتمثّل بأن هذه الأخيرة تساعدك أيضا في الوقاية من عدد كبير من المشاكل، كاحتقان الجيوب الأنفية التي تكثر خلال هذا الموسم.

الكمية المطلوبة خلال هذا الفصل






إنّ الكمية تختلف من شخص إلى آخر، لكن عموما يجب شُرب:

- 6 إلى 8 أكواب من الماء للنساء.

- 8 إلى 12 كوبا للنساء اللواتي يمارسن الرياضة.

- المرضعات يحتجن من 7 إلى 10 أكواب.

- 8 إلى 10 أكواب للرجال.

- 10 إلى 14 كوبا للرجال الرياضيين.

كيف يمكن زيادة كمية الماء؟

توجد عدة طرق يمكن اتباعها خلال فصل الشتاء. ومن أجل الحصول على مزيد من الماء، ما عليك سوى اتباع النصائح التالية:

- يمكن شرب الماء الساخنة بعد وجبة الطعام، ما يساعد في عملية الهضم وخسارة الوزن.

- يمكن شرب الأعشاب كالبابونج والقرفة…

- يمكن تناول الحساء المحضّر في المنزل والذي يحتوي القليل من الملح (بعكس الحساء المجهّز والمشبّع بالصوديوم). إشارة إلى أن الحساء الذي يحتوي الزنجبيل والثوم يساعد أيضا على فتح الشعب الهوائية الضرورية جدا لمرضى الربو.

- شرب الشاي الغني بمضادات الأكسدة.

- للكبار، يمكنهم أخذ حمام البخار لما له من فوائد متعددة. فهو مفيد لآلام المفاصل وغيرها، ويفتح الجيوب الأنفية. كما أن البخار ممتاز أيضا لاسترخاء عضلات الظهر ومنع التشنّجات.

- عدم الإكثار من المأكولات التي لا تحتوي سوى القليل من الماء، والتي تؤدي إلى عسر الهضم.

- يمكن للأشخاص الذين يعانون مشكلة البواسير أن يتناولوا سَلطة غنية بالمكوّنات التي تحتوي نسبة عالية من الماء، كالجزر والبندورة والخيار والسبانخ والخسّ والبروكولي…

إذاً، من السهل جدا الوصول إلى مرحلة الجفاف في فصل الشتاء بسبب انخفاض الحاجة للماء والشعور بالعطش، ما يؤدي إلى عواقب وخيمة. من هنا أهمية الحرص على شرب الكثير من الماء بانتظام واختيار المأكولات التي تحتويها، لحماية البشرة ووظائف الجسم، وبالتالي تأمين متطلّباته. *تذكّر دائما أنك بحاجة إلى الماء في فصل الشتاء بقدر ما تطلبها في الصيف!*

.


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*معلومات جميييييييييييله جدا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذى​​*


----------



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *معلومات جميييييييييييله جدا
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذى​​*



شكرا لمرورك الجميل كرستينا.

الرب يباركك


----------



## prayer heartily (26 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات جميله جداا


----------



## Violet Fragrance (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع قيم جداً ... شكراً جزيلاً*​


----------



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

prayer heartily قال:


> معلومات جميله جداا




شكراً لمرورك..

نوّرتي الموضوع    :t31:


----------



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *موضوع قيم جداً ... شكراً جزيلاً*​




شكرا لمرورك وتقييمك

الرب يباركك


----------



## MAJI (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الماء منسي في الشتاء
بينما الجسم يحتاجه صيفا وشتاءا 
معلومات مفيدة جدا لصحة البشرة والجهاز الهظمي
شكرا على تعب محبتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> الماء منسي في الشتاء
> بينما الجسم يحتاجه صيفا وشتاءا
> معلومات مفيدة جدا لصحة البشرة والجهاز الهظمي
> شكرا على تعب محبتك
> الرب يباركك



شكرا لمرورك اخي الحبيب

الرب يباركك.

.


----------



## staregypt (26 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك موضوع مفيد
​


----------



## tonyturboman (27 نوفمبر 2011)

طعم المياه فى الشتاء اجمل من الصيف
شكرا لك


----------



## اليعازر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> شكرا لك موضوع مفيد
> ​



شكرا لمرورك عزيزتي.


----------



## اليعازر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> طعم المياه فى الشتاء اجمل من الصيف
> شكرا لك



شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل توني.

الرب يباركك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

- 6 إلى 8 أكواب من الماء للنساء.​
احاول اشرب حتى ولو نصفهم 

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة 

الرب يباركك اخى ​


----------



## اليعازر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> - 6 إلى 8 أكواب من الماء للنساء.​
> احاول اشرب حتى ولو نصفهم
> 
> شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة
> ...



حاولي يا صوفيا..الميه لذيذه ومفيده.....و..مجانية.

ههههه..شكرا لمرورك.


----------



## جيلان (28 نوفمبر 2011)

نصائح مهمة جداا


----------



## yousteka (28 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع قيم جداااااااا
ميرسي عى الموضوع

​


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسي على المعلومات المفيدة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*للاسف الواحد بينسى خالص موضوع الميا فى الشتا و لو افتكرنا بنكسل نشرب 
شكرا استاذ اليعازر على المعلومات و الموضوع القيم *


----------



## rania79 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى ع الافادة اليعازر


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم ومفيد جدا
ربنا يباركك
شكرا جدا​


----------

